# Recruiting for Eligibility Verification Manager



## dlfmmc (Jul 27, 2012)

Recruiting for eligibility verification manager familiar with physician billing regulations,insurance reimbursement and some knowledge of coding etc.


----------



## cingram (Jul 27, 2012)

where is this position at


----------



## MAQuintero (Sep 1, 2012)

I would love to forward my resume and cover letter for your review. Please reply with information to send over my information for the Verification Manager Position? My email is MAQuintero227@gmail.com and my cell is 512-758-3087.

Thank You,
Melissa Ann Quintero, CPC


----------

